# Looking for advice on cockatiels



## kitty (Nov 11, 2007)

Hi I am looking for advice about my cockatiel Zacia she is 7 years old and she is having problems with her egg laying she has been laying soft shell eggs. She has a good diet the vet I spoke to says its her age any advice would be appreciated.


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

i hope someone can help you soon,


----------



## kitty (Nov 11, 2007)

colliemerles said:


> i hope someone can help you soon,


thank you I love the dog pic


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

Hi, sorry to hear about your problem, unfortunately my knowlage of birds is limited. Hope someone on the site can help


----------



## kitty (Nov 11, 2007)

vixenelite said:


> Hi, sorry to hear about your problem, unfortunately my knowlage of birds is limited. Hope someone on the site can help[/QUOTE
> Thanks for showing an interest.


----------



## Wim (Dec 11, 2007)

Hello Kitty,

Please see :

AMERICAN COCKATIEL SOCIETY VET Q&A

(See first question)


----------



## kitty (Nov 11, 2007)

Wim said:


> Hello Kitty,
> 
> Please see :
> 
> ...


----------



## mialovesernie (Mar 7, 2008)

oh, it looks like your bird needs a little more calcium in her diet. Look at a local pet store and they should know exactly about what you are looking for. my parakeet had the same problem a few years ago, but I was only 9 yrs old then. at least you know now


----------



## EllenJay (Feb 27, 2008)

The birdcare company also does a great calcium supplement for cage and aviary birds. We give it to our parrots regularly and used to use it regularly in the aviaries when we had cockatiels, budgies and other parakeets. The supplement is called Calcivet and is in liquid form which can be added to water, softfood or fruit.


----------



## kitty (Nov 11, 2007)

mialovesernie said:


> oh, it looks like your bird needs a little more calcium in her diet. Look at a local pet store and they should know exactly about what you are looking for. my parakeet had the same problem a few years ago, but I was only 9 yrs old then. at least you know now[ Thanks for the advice I do hope I have sorted the problem she has had a number of normal eggs she has a good diet but all advice is appreciated thanks ]


----------

